# New Breeder



## smear (Jul 23, 2019)

Hi there! my name is smear, and im a new breeder! 
Here are all my adult mice:
Male:
Constantine, Fawn
Sebastian, Black tan
Female:
Sophie, Himilayan
Ragamont, Merle (I think!)

Sophie and Rag gave birth around the same time, Soph had about 14 babies! woah! and rag had 7. they've been weaned and are exploring a new enclosure, with lots of enrichment  attached are some images of Rags babies! they have striped tales and with age, they get more TV static looking coats.


----------

